# Lamborghini Gallardo LP 560 Detail



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

ok this was a full Zaino detail because the owner wanted something to give the car a really glassy look with good protection and this colour to me screamed for Zaino.
The car was new and to be quite frank had it been well used i would have needed much more than 2 days on it because i would have needed to hire a jackhammer on the paintwork 
First day was simply correction mainly done with 3m fastcut plus then refined with ultrafina and second day was paintwork cleaned and the zaino system 3 layers.
The car was fun to do and i can appreciate the work the seasoned pro,s do to these cars because the car was a toughie but real fun.
I was really happy with the final results even if the paintwork wasnt perfect to start with and quite bad in some areas especially where it had been sprayed away from the factory.
The only issue i really had was this colour was throwing off so many different hues my camera and videocamera struggled to keep the colour consistent but its understandable..

The detail...


----------



## Gids64 (Mar 20, 2009)

Excellent. Thanks for the video. :thumb: Now I know how to use all those Zaino products correctly without ruining my paintwork. Cool tunes too.


----------



## JoeAVS1 (Jul 8, 2008)

Nice video mate


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Gids64 said:


> Excellent. Thanks for the video. :thumb: Now I know how to use all those Zaino products correctly without ruining my paintwork. Cool tunes too.


I did this because so many people have asked me on my forums how to do it so its easy peesie now to see it done , its not hard to use but obviously people starting out along with claying are a touch scared and think they will damage their paintwork , hopefully this will make it easier for them.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

superb Marc :thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Cracking job Marc, you're mate has a lovely set of cars as well :thumb:


----------



## Gids64 (Mar 20, 2009)

vxrmarc said:


> I did this because so many people have asked me on my forums how to do it so its easy peesie now to see it done , its not hard to use but obviously people starting out along with claying are a touch scared and think they will damage their paintwork , hopefully this will make it easier for them.


Thanks Marc, very generous of you. I am collecting as much info as possible and am practicing on my beemer. My old Citroen needs a lot of correction but I'm not brave enough yet to tackle it.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Excellent video - very nicely done indeed - and the car looks stunning!


----------



## chappo (Jan 7, 2010)

top quality video mate, :thumb:


----------



## REFLECTS (Apr 7, 2008)

:thumb:

good video Marc

When did you become a supporter?


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Great vid Marc and top work also :thumb:


----------



## craig06typer (Oct 11, 2008)

Amazing work on an amazing car:thumb:

What blower are you using to dry?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

I became a supporter this year and the blower was supplied by Dave at Chemguys and quite frankly its superb. No more water runs from wing mirrors oooh the joy!!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Nice one :thumb:


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Lovely work, excellent video, awesome tune 

Zaino system is very simple but very effective.....


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

simply stunning :argie: mark what pad did u apply aio??


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

how do you rate your new Festool against your Makita Marc?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Pad was 3m and the Festool just simply feels so much more refined with a weight saving i noticed after a full day with it. I also found although the video showed me with handle that i felt quite comfy using without which i may change to in future. It was alot easier when using 4" spot pads in tight areas as its a better shape to work with.


----------



## bjorke (Dec 21, 2007)

Amazing video and work as always Marc!


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Vast improvement Marc. Love the video, very well put together

:thumb:


----------



## WyattEarp (Mar 9, 2008)

Excellent work like always Marc.:thumb: Keeup the good work. BTW, can you apply Z2 with a foam pad?


----------



## porsche-917 (Jul 1, 2009)

Excellent work on the Lamborghini!!!!
The video is awsome...
What´s the name on the first tune in the video?

Thank´s 

Carl....


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

Cracking vid and very nice work, Lambo looks stunning.
Hope you don't mind a quick tip, Ive got the same drying machine which I also find superb but one thing with them, Ive put a bit of tape around the plastic clip that holds the chosen end attachment on, as you only have to lift it slightly and the end flies off at about 300mph, could be a costly problem on a car like that. :thumb:


----------



## deeds (Aug 18, 2009)

Really like the video well put together to compliment your work..amazing car!


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

porsche-917 said:


> What´s the name on the first tune in the video?
> 
> Thank´s
> 
> Carl....


I feel space
Lindstrom :thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Excellent work all round there Marc (the actual detail and the video) :thumb:

Personally I love these video presentations as it's something new and different for DW. I know a few of the other pros are starting to do these and it's a great development that I think a lot of people enjoy. The traditional info packed regular write ups still have a place on here of course and long may that continue, but it's nice to have a good mix :thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Hey thanks guys , to be honest 90% of my music is taken off the global underground series , this was all off GUMIXED

I like videos personally , now i get the time somehow although this was over 10 hours but with a nice redbull and coffee and walnut cake it went quite quickly.

I only started doing videos for exactly the reason mentioned earlier to practically show something rather than try and explain it. I spent hours and hours trawling youtube watching guys doing their thing so i could learn some things maybe i didnt know or gain experience.

The one thing people dont understand is apply sparingly , that can mean worlds apart to different people , i did 3 layers with 1 fl oz yet ive heard guys get 2 cars out of a bottle so hopefully its all education.


----------



## REFLECTS (Apr 7, 2008)

Well i enjoyed it mate :thumb:


----------



## porsche-917 (Jul 1, 2009)

Bobby_t_16v said:


> I feel space
> Lindstrom :thumb:


Thank you for that...
But that is the second song, do you know what the first is called??

Carl


----------



## MrLOL (Feb 23, 2007)

vxrmarc said:


> Hey thanks guys , to be honest 90% of my music is taken off the global underground series , this was all off GUMIXED
> 
> I like videos personally , now i get the time somehow although this was over 10 hours but with a nice redbull and coffee and walnut cake it went quite quickly.
> 
> ...


Videos are top quality.

Imovie09 is such a joy to use isnt it ? to say they give it away free with every mac as well, its a incredible package. (yes im that sad that i recognize the photo album theme, did my summer holiday video in it )


----------



## ashman (Jan 13, 2010)

Top work marc. very nice vid aswell. U jus cant beat an action vid. Zaino is some dam fine stuff, really good. I really want a festool but fink im gna hav to wait til the current dies on me.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Saw this over on your link on facebook today (at work) great work Marc,nice bit of editing too.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks james...

Some of he music comes off this album and i dont think there is a single track on here i dont like , its awesome and for a fiver delivered if you like underground id buy it , 4 cd,s aswell

http://www.play.com/Music/CD/4-/3348604/GU-Mixed/Product.html


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

First track 

swimming places by sebastian in grosso which is actually off chilled 1991-2008


----------



## chris141 (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning work mate excellent vid


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Thats a lovely finish 

Glassy indeedy.


----------



## JCW85 (Oct 29, 2009)

Really enjoyed watching the video of you detailing the Lambo - did you edit the video yourself it looks very professional.

Zaino products seems to be mentioned on here alot with great reviews - me thinks I should try some of there products :thumb:

Chris


----------



## Amos (Feb 28, 2007)

What is the citrus pre wash, you used.....!?


----------



## Ross08 (Apr 8, 2008)

Top job Marc, as ever. And another well put together video.


----------



## Andy_RX8 (Jun 6, 2008)

Video and detail are superb marc.

Your mate is collecting some nice cars, how come he didnt get it in white tho to match the others?


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice job, Marc! What video editor are you using?


----------



## clcollins (Jul 30, 2007)

Excellent work and video :thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Hey its only basic Apple video editting.

Thanks..


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Great car, products and video mark. What an exhaust note aswell! My mate michael (R32_Dub) will like this as hes just bought the same zaino gear you used inc the flash cure.
Thanks Phil


----------



## MrLOL (Feb 23, 2007)

Clever Nickname said:


> Nice job, Marc! What video editor are you using?


its called imovie09

free with every apple macbook. Do you have apple stores in hungary ? you should go inside as they have laptops on display for you to play with. They are so easy to use.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

top work as allways fella


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2010)

Good to say hello at the autosport show :thumb: cracking vid ,

ps that looked like a pig to get out the garage single door conversion me thinks


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Cracking video and detail Marc.:thumb:


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Great job! Video is excellent! :thumb:


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Superb work :thumb:

I agree that colour certainly needs Zaino to looks it's best. A lovely car and a fantatstic finish 

Do you have any plans to add any further layers? In my experience I have found that you get a visible improvement up to six layers and then it is difficult to see any further benefit.


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

Excellent mate :thumb:


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice detail and video!:thumb:


----------



## tfonseca (Jul 31, 2008)

I really like your videos! Superb!


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

Great work Marc, fantastic results, car sounds amazing as well


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

*Top work as always Mark. Enjoyed it very much*.:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------

